# Looking for 2 TB External Hard Disk



## vidhubhushan (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I am looking for 2 TB External Hard Disk as the existing seagate desktop 2tb external is full. I have looked different options like wd / seagate etc. and got pretty confused as now there are new models from wd and ultra is usually not available offline, if available online it is too costly. 

which is the best option friends? also, considering buying a HDD, is it ok to buy it online as offline My passport 2tb is available at 6000 and elements at 5600. seagate slim too is available offline at similar price.

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2018)

WD Ultra old models have been discontinued so no point buying them(& also the reason for their high prices online). WD has better after sales support while seagate is usually a bit faster as per reviews.Do not buy Seagate "ultra slim"(different from slim) hdd though.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 10, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> WD Ultra old models have been discontinued so no point buying them(& also the reason for their high prices online). WD has better after sales support while seagate is usually a bit faster as per reviews.Do not buy Seagate "ultra slim"(different from slim) hdd though.



thanks a lot for the info. so considering after sales support, best bet would be a 2 tb wd my passport as speed would be *a bit *slower and that would not be of much importance for me.
any more info you got about missing SMART attributes / hidden in WD firmware that you mentioned in the other thread?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2018)

vidhubhushan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am looking for 2 TB External Hard Disk as the existing seagate desktop 2tb external is full. I have looked different options like wd / seagate etc. and got pretty confused as now there are new models from wd and ultra is usually not available offline, if available online it is too costly.
> 
> ...


Seagate 2 TB Wired External Hard Disk Drive - Seagate : Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2018)

vidhubhushan said:


> thanks a lot for the info. so considering after sales support, best bet would be a 2 tb wd my passport as speed would be *a bit *slower and that would not be of much importance for me.
> any more info you got about missing SMART attributes / hidden in WD firmware that you mentioned in the other thread?


I believe this is the case with WD latest 4TB models only,still it would be better if you could ask somebody who own latest WD my passport model(1tb or 2tb) to confirm.That missing/hidden in firmware attributes issue is the main reason I won't go for any WD Passport 4TB model as I believe this to be a fishy move on WD's part.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 10, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Seagate 2 TB Wired External Hard Disk Drive - Seagate : Flipkart.com



thanks for the info.  you feel this model is better than wd?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 10, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I believe this is the case with WD latest 4TB models only,still it would be better if you could ask somebody who own latest WD my passport model(1tb or 2tb) to confirm.That missing/hidden in firmware attributes issue is the main reason I won't go for any WD Passport 4TB model as I believe this to be a fishy move on WD's part.



thanks for the info. unfortunately no one has these so i am unable to confirm.

some time back, there was a wd representative active here. hope there is someone from their team who can tell more.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2018)

I say take chance with WD,I think only 4TB has this issue because of their unusual design(aka more thickness compared to 1tb/2tb 2.5" drives) though Seagate has a 5TB portable usb drive which shows all SMART attributes as usual.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I say take chance with WD,I think only 4TB has this issue because of their unusual design(aka more thickness compared to 1tb/2tb 2.5" drives) though Seagate has a 5TB portable usb drive which shows all SMART attributes as usual.



thanks a lot dear for the help. I will check wd then though I like the color of seagate more compared to the new design of wd


----------



## billubakra (Feb 11, 2018)

WD hides SMART attributes?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> WD hides SMART attributes?


Buying External Harddisk


----------



## billubakra (Feb 11, 2018)

vidhubhushan said:


> Buying External Harddisk


Thanks. What a shame. Go for Seagate then.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. What a shame. Go for Seagate then.


I was thinking of getting the same but then wd is considered having better after sales.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 11, 2018)

vidhubhushan said:


> I was thinking of getting the same but then wd is considered having better after sales.


"Considered"? I doubt that Seagate's support will be bad, it's a pretty good company.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2018)

WD even offer door pickup for free,seagate support depends on service centre I think.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 11, 2018)

True. Also depends upon the relationship with the dealer or shopkeeper. I once got a replacement for a 500gb internal Seagate drive in an hour but now dealers recommend wd because of door step service


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> "Considered"? I doubt that Seagate's support will be bad, it's a pretty good company.


It is and I have only one wd drive. Rest are/were Seagate or Samsung. I am using one desktop HDD for some 5-6 years.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> WD even offer door pickup for free,seagate support depends on service centre I think.


Should be for certain pin codes I guess.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Should be for certain pin codes I guess.


Yes that must be the case but iirc its available for my pincode


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2018)

WD 4 TB was available at just Rs 4999 yesterday morning at Flipkart. I was lucky enough to grab one before the seller discontinued listing. 
I don't know if I will get a good product at that price. So have that apprehension.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2018)

Congrats vyom


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 13, 2018)

Congrats Vyom! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2018)

Vyom said:


> WD 4 TB was available at just Rs 4999 yesterday morning at Flipkart. I was lucky enough to grab one before the seller discontinued listing.
> I don't know if I will get a good product at that price. So have that apprehension.


Not a believer in such "deals" after seeing many negative threads at desidime forum for such deals.Do update if you get the delivery & it is indeed a new hdd(check by registering serial number at WD site).


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2018)

^^ You were right. Such deals are mostly price errors.

Flipkart cancelled my order of Rs 4999 for a 4 TB HDD, citing pricing error. Gave me Rs 100 in lieu of it. This have now happened 2nd time. First time I bought a in ears for less price. 
They should honour the sale though.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Vyom said:


> ^^ You were right. Such deals are mostly price errors.
> 
> Flipkart cancelled my order of Rs 4999 for a 4 TB HDD, citing pricing error. Gave me Rs 100 in lieu of it. This have now happened 2nd time. First time I bought a in ears for less price.
> They should honour the sale though.


Congrats again! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2018)

Vyom said:


> ^^ You were right. Such deals are mostly price errors.
> 
> Flipkart cancelled my order of Rs 4999 for a 4 TB HDD, citing pricing error. Gave me Rs 100 in lieu of it. This have now happened 2nd time. First time I bought a in ears for less price.
> They should honour the sale though.


At least it is better than getting "fake/refurbished/brick".


----------



## billubakra (Feb 15, 2018)

Vyom said:


> ^^ You were right. Such deals are mostly price errors.
> 
> Flipkart cancelled my order of Rs 4999 for a 4 TB HDD, citing pricing error. Gave me Rs 100 in lieu of it. This have now happened 2nd time. First time I bought a in ears for less price.
> They should honour the sale though.


Legally as per the consumer act, one can sue them and force them to sell at the agreed price. But who has the time and money for these things.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Legally as per the consumer act, one can sue them and force them to sell at the agreed price. But who has the time and money for these things.


I don't think it applies here as it is a technical platform unlike physical shops & "technical system error" is a valid legal defense.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think it applies here as it is a technical platform unlike physical shops & "technical system error" is a valid legal defense.


From what I read in one of the replies here only is that a guy sued, I think FK for the price error and they had to deliver that product to him at that rock bottom price. It was a phone I guess.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2018)

Maybe seller was at fault,its not like FK is selling products themselves unless it is WSRetail in which case it becomes FK's responsibility.May be the deal was advertised in some way(like those Rs.1 pen drive & Rs.500 mobile lucky winner deals or some rock bottom price lucky deal). If it was indeed price error then maybe FK also thought of giving the product instead of spending time & money in court or avoiding negative publicity.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2018)

I just shoot a harsh email replying to Flipkart that I won't be accepting their Rs 100 compensation, and instead wanted the product.
I know it might lead to nothing, but let's see how far I can drag this out.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 15, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I just shoot a harsh email replying to Flipkart that I won't be accepting their Rs 100 compensation, and instead wanted the product.
> I know it might lead to nothing, but let's see how far I can drag this out.


By god's grace I wish they give you the hdd for the agreed price.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2018)

Mistakes happen, if they honored that deal, the tech guy who made that mistake would have some implications on his job. Just let it go


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 15, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Mistakes happen, if they honored that deal, the tech guy who made that mistake would have some implications on his job. Just let it go


Good girl spotted. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 17, 2018)

Raised a query regarding missing SMART attributes and if it is the same for 2TB drive. Got few general responses then these that acknowledge this but does not mention the model asked in query.

Dear VIDHU BHUSHAN,
Thank you for your continued response.
Please be informed that this is the design for the drive listed under Affected Products.
Having less S.M.A.R.T values does not indicate a drive failure. Having 4 S.M.A.R.T values available to determine the health of the drive is normal for the affected drive. The only way of determining a fault would be by running our Western Digital Data Lifeguard diagnostics. Otherwise, if the drives is functioning correctly, passes our diagnostics then the drive is operating as intended.
The Applied Products are:

*My Passport*
*My Passport for Mac*
*My Passport Ultra Metal Edition*
*WD Elements portable*
If you have any further questions, please reply to this email and we will be happy to assist you further.
Sincerely,
Debbie
Western Digital Service and Support

================= and

Dear Vidhu Bhushan,
Thank you for your email and the opportunity to serve you.
We sincerely apologize for the delay caused.
Please be informed, My Passport 3 TB or 4 TB drive only displays four S.M.A.R.T Attributes while other capacity models display more.
Cause: This is by design of WD for the drive listed below.
    My Passport
    My Passport for Mac
    My Passport Ultra Metal Edition
    WD Elements portable
However, we would like to inform you that having less S.M.A.R.T values does not indicate a drive failure. Having 4 S.M.A.R.T values available to determine the health of the drive is normal for the affected drive. The only way of determining a fault would be by running our Western Digital Data Lifeguard diagnostics. Otherwise, if the drives is functioning correctly, passes our diagnostics then the drive is operating as intended.
If you have any other issues, kindly reply to this email and we will be happy to assist you further
Sincerely,
Western Digital Service and Support


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 17, 2018)

Its continuing as one of the threads posted in WD community is this WARNING: DO NOT TRUST WD Utilities


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2018)

That is true for any hdd manufacturer,seagate drive utility is also similar.When it comes to hdd always have backup of important data,that's the most important thing.

You can get 2TB WD model then else you can get Seagate 2TB Slim(not ultra slim),chances of failure is same for both though WD has better after sales support.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 17, 2018)

Wd is almost certain. This will be a disk on which I will be putting things not present any where. I need to transfer some files from 2tb system disk. 
I understand completely about disk failure as I have gone through the same multiple times in the past many times losing data.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 24, 2018)

Since I was busy in life so couldn't buy the disk. now I have found out that 4TB drives are selling near 9000-9500 and that is too tempting


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2018)

It is but I recommend buying a 2TB portable & a 2/4TB internal hdd now/later.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is but I recommend buying a 2TB portable & a 2/4TB internal hdd now/later.


Thanks dost. I already have a wd blue 2tb internal bought some one and half years ago and a 2tb Seagate desktop HDD bought some 5 years ago. I thought about 4tb as I am more interested in buying a laptop instead of a PC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2018)

Then its fine.Just keep an eye on temps as these 4TB portable hdd run a bit hotter than 2TB ones.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the response.  I will think about it again.  In case going for 4tb, should I consider wd only or Seagate or some other brand? BTW wd door step support is not available in my city I am told.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2018)

WD,Seagate & Toshiba are the only hdd manufacturing companies in the world currently so any other brand is just selling hdd manufactured by one of these three with just their own branded casing.Why buy from 3rd parties just for casing or bit cheaper price while sacrificing on quality(you sell the best quality hdd under your own brand name instead of selling them to 3rd parties)?

WD 4TB does not show full SMART values so if that is your concern then only option left is Seagate 4TB not that it is bad.Both Seagate & WD 4TB portable are good.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> WD,Seagate & Toshiba are the only hdd manufacturing companies in the world currently so any other brand is just selling hdd manufactured by one of these three with just their own branded casing.Why buy from 3rd parties just for casing or bit cheaper price while sacrificing on quality(you sell the best quality hdd under your own brand name instead of selling them to 3rd parties)?
> 
> WD 4TB does not show full SMART values so if that is your concern then only option left is Seagate 4TB not that it is bad.Both Seagate & WD 4TB portable are good.



Hidden full SMART values is not a big issue for me as I have not sold any disk I have bought (most people look for power on hours value then). Its present some where in the home in working or dead condition (just lost an old Lacie 250GB drive few days back and it was not used extensively).

Whatever I buy will not be constantly connected. The 2TB I am using has been on for 5835 hours, 1162 Power On Count but the 2TB Seagate GoFlex has been on for only 284Hours, 327 Count.

I have almost never checked for any of these values regularly but only rarely so the values does not matter a lot. Other things like quality (which I have concluded from various sources both online and offline that it is almost similar) and support which is said to be better from western digital (though they have not properly and promptly answered my query now or once when I asked something previously and both the times it was Pre-Sales Query).

In such a situation, what will you suggest?

Thanks for your continuous help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2018)

If SMART values are not your concern then I say WD looks a bit better based on their better after sales support & my own viewpoint that WD 2.5"/portable drives are a bit more reliable than Seagate 2.5"/portable drives.

P.S.my max value of power on hours is 37088 hours for one of my internal hdd still in use(a seagate bought in 2007).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 6, 2018)

Ordered 4TB on Amazon yesterday afternoon and got it today evening. now the bigger problem starts as on my ancient system (Pentium 4 on gigabyte 915/910), device driver installation fails hence drive is unusable.
windows has not found any update so i tried using driver easy pro which showed few updates including USB updates which were updated still the situation remains the same.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2018)

I hope you are not using xp as it won't recognize any drive larger than 2TB because of lack of GPT feature.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 7, 2018)

i have xp in one partition but am using win 7 prof. after few restarts, it started working.
thanks a lot buddy for the help.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 7, 2018)

Congrats sir. WD? Price?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome dear. Yes wd 4tb. Its 8999. In local market it is 9500 to 10600. I was able to get it down to 9200 but it was not available in black color so I bought online.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 15, 2018)

Performed an extended test (using Data Lifeguard Diagnostic Tool of WD) on the drive. It ran for some 13 and half hours and then resulted in PASS.
Now looking for a nice case for the drive. Can someone suggest any model? Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 15, 2018)

There are many options for 2TB hdd(just search on amazon/fk) but a 4TB hdd is a bit thicker than 2TB ones so not sure about fitting.Searching for 4tb in hard disk bags on amazon give few results & even fewer reviews:
*www.amazon.in/SZON-Shockproof-Exte...rs&ie=UTF8&qid=1521088874&sr=1-9&keywords=4tb
Better to ask some seller/read some review confirming suitability of most popular 2TB cases for 4TB hdd on Amazon/FK.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 15, 2018)

thanks dear, i already checked on amazon and got confused that is why asked. there are mixed reviews so just wanted to confirm good brands. will check again.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2018)

Using this personally for all of my External / Bare HDDs :
*www.amazon.in/Saco-External-Seagate-Backup-Portable/dp/B016OSMBNK/


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 24, 2018)

Found these two within the dimension of WD 4TB (8.15 x 11 x 2.16 Centimetres) along with some good review

*www.amazon.in/AirCase-2-5-Inch-Pre...pID=41UjNuG1LFL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07941HQ9P/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?psc=1


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 24, 2018)

topgear said:


> Using this personally for all of my External / Bare HDDs :
> *www.amazon.in/Saco-External-Seagate-Backup-Portable/dp/B016OSMBNK/



thanks for the info buddy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2018)

Do post your experience of using case with 4TB here when you get some free time.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 24, 2018)

Sure dear. Still not able to decide which one to get.


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 30, 2018)

vidhubhushan said:


> Now looking for a nice case for the drive. Can someone suggest any model? Thanks.



@vidhubhushan; congratulations on purchasing a new portable hard disk drive. As a choice for a case, you could have a look at the *Smartfish Armour* HDD ARMOUR CASE


----------



## billubakra (Apr 7, 2018)

vidhubhushan said:


> Sure dear. Still not able to decide which one to get.


Did you get one?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 7, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Did you get one?


no dear. i got busy and as the hdd nowadays is hidden inside the drawer, i completely forgot. also, one more option got added in the list i.e. smartfish Armour case which most probably i am going to buy. i even once looked for it but black one was not available so i didn't buy.
now i will look for it again n buy soon.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 5, 2018)

Sorry for writing late. Bought Gizga Essentials Pouch for 2.5" Hard Drive - Metallic Hard Disk Armour Case (Slate Grey) - Gizga Essentials : Flipkart.com 

got 15% discount on it using phonepe. 4TB WD fits tightly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2018)

Good deal,btw wanted to ask whether 4TB model shows all S.M.A.R.T. values in crystaldiskinfo.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 5, 2018)

Don't remember dear. Will check and post a screenshot soon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2018)

Ok!Remember to remove the serial no. from pic before posting.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 5, 2018)

thanks dear, i remember that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2018)

Thanks!It seems WD has updated their 4TB models which now show all SMART values(earlier models only show 4 SMART values & no power on hours).Can you post the product link on amazon from where you bought it just to be extra sure?


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 6, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Thanks!It seems WD has updated their 4TB models which now show all SMART values(earlier models only show 4 SMART values & no power on hours).Can you post the product link on amazon from where you bought it just to be extra sure?



this one *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B01LQQH86A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2018)

Interesting,who is the seller because same capacity hdd but different colour is available at cheaper rate with different sellers.I am guessing that this black colour model is newer than other models hence the difference in SMART values.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 7, 2018)

I bought it from Appario Retail Pvt. LTD.


----------



## billubakra (May 8, 2018)

vidhubhushan said:


> I bought it from Appario Retail Pvt. LTD.


I guess another Amazon subsidiary besides Cloudtail.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2018)

^^Yes,just searched & found out it is a joint venture between Amazon & Patni group.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2018)

vidhubhushan said:


> this one *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B01LQQH86A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


me too have the same model and had only 4 SMART values, looks like WD has updated the firmware


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 9, 2018)

may be many users were not happy with this move so wd reverted back to old ways. i myself pestered them to confirm whether 2tb (initially I wanted to buy that only) shows full attributes or it too hides things.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> me too have the same model and had only 4 SMART values, looks like WD has updated the firmware


Have you run WD universal firmware updater to see if there is a new firmware available for your hdd model?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you run WD universal firmware updater to see if there is a new firmware available for your hdd model?


not yet..but I have to take the backup before updating the firmware ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2018)

Yes,it is recommended.However *if everything goes fine* then there should be no data loss.


----------



## Arushi Bansal (May 12, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Did you get one?





Hii Dear,
There are many good brands for external Harddisk such as  Wd, Transcend, Silicon and, Seagate. But I recommend you to go for* Seagate* or *WD*. I have used 1 TB hard disk of both these brands and I'm still using it now. Hope my answer will help you


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 12, 2018)

Arushi Bansal said:


> Hii Dear,
> There are many good brands for external Harddisk such as  Wd, Transcend, Silicon and, Seagate. But I recommend you to go for* Seagate* or *WD*. I have used 1 TB hard disk of both these brands and I'm still using it now. Hope my answer will help you



hey dear,
thanks a lot for the information. it appears you have not noticed my post in this thread wherein I have mentioned the WD 4TB that I have already purchased. the post you have quoted was about the HDD Case / Enclosure which also I have purchased.


----------

